# J'ai réussi à démonter un iBook G3 (première génération)



## Laskar (26 Août 2004)

Mon précédent post étant resté sans réponse, j'ai cherché comment démonter mon iBook G3 (en forme de coquillage) sur le net et j'ai trouvé ça :

http://www.sterpin.net/paloup.htm 

En suivant les instructions à la lettre, no problème !

Si ça peut interesser quelqu'un ...


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (31 Août 2004)

Laskar a dit:
			
		

> Mon précédent post étant resté sans réponse, j'ai cherché comment démonter mon iBook G3 (en forme de coquillage) sur le net et j'ai trouvé ça :
> 
> http://www.sterpin.net/paloup.htm
> 
> ...



Hihi, je connais ;-)
Mais n'avais pas vu ton post originel  :-(


----------

